# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  FAKE Oxydrol 50 BD

## ajfina

hey friends ,how's it going 
I noticed some diferents on the 50 and BD on this tablet ,i have a pic of the actual Oxydrol and another one that i found , the one i found the stamped 50 looks more detailing and thinner the one i have is more thicker 
check it out and if some one have some oxydrol around let me know if it looks the same as this one

first pics are mines oxy 2nd are the ones i found on the net check the 50 stamped looks more thinner and define the pics on the left the 50 and BD looks thicker

----------


## SALMYSON

One's on the right look like they were stamped by a pill manufacturer mill press. Looks professional. Ones on left, look poorly detailed and not well defined. I would guess- not real.

----------


## Seajackal

I hope that's not another trick from BD guys to make counterfeitings more
"difficult" to be done as they did with the injectables with new tops. 1st 
one looks weird and not BD's made stuffs?  :Frown:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

1st pic looks like some copie. The second looks good.

----------


## Swiss39

The ones on the right are the only ones I've seen.

----------


## ajfina

> 1st pic looks like some copie. The second looks good.


thats what i though too, first pic(the one i have) doesn't looks like the second one, they are diferents
these are from a russian friend of mine i saw him yesterday and he told me look i bought some anadrols from BD and some var's also but i'm not sure i want the drol's so he gave them to me(not free ofcourse  :Wink/Grin:  ) 
the pouch looks real hologram and everything but it was open on the back and they put some clear tape to seal it back and sent them to him  :LOL:  ,right there i say to myself there is something wrong here  :No No:  

and it came with 102 pills


he doesn't know shit about real or fake he also got some testex CYP too ,i know there is tonz of that shit fake around the oil looks very very watering no thick at all **** is 250mg of cyp it should be thick oil ????

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes bro be careful. These *****ers are coming out with not just fake amps but also tabs.

----------


## Seajackal

A Russian friend? Aj, you might know that Russians fake BD stuffs like
hell as they say that BD is stated in Russia and China which is not true
the real places are 2 but surely not those countries, I know that they
have factories in T. and C. both asian countries. The Russians are BS
for sure. Be careful with those stuffs.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes there are certain countries I will not trust. Most of these are corrupt.

----------


## ajfina

true true ,but this guy doesn't know anything bro's seriously  :Smilie:  I have to asking a few questions 
see u guys later

----------


## Jack87

Very true, there's a well known Russian dealer that has alot of BD's 
stuff counterfitted... I can probably get anwser to you regarding this,
just give me a few days to find out more... 




> A Russian friend? Aj, you might know that Russians fake BD stuffs like hell as they say that BD is stated in Russia and China which is not true the real places are 2 but surely not those countries, I know that they have factories in T. and C. both asian countries. The Russians are BS
> for sure. Be careful with those stuffs.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

There are 2 BD presses. The ones from China are thinner and more pale. The 50 also used to be up side down compared to the BD on the front. I think they were planning on changing this. I got some stanabols before BD released this information. I was not impressed. I contacted BD personally and they stood beside the gear and said they were legit. Here are some pics of their different presses. It boils down to your source.

----------


## Retabolil2

> hey friends ,how's it going 
> I noticed some diferents on the 50 and BD on this tablet ,i have a pic of the actual Oxydrol and another one that i found , the one i found the stamped 50 looks more detailing and thinner the one i have is more thicker 
> check it out and if some one have some oxydrol around let me know if it looks the same as this one
> 
> first pics are mines oxy 2nd are the ones i found on the net check the 50 stamped looks more thinner and define the pics on the left the 50 and BD looks thicker


The ones on the right pic are ok, its actually my photo, made it for BD web site long time ago. There is no huge difference bwtween chinease oxydrols tabs and thai oxydrols, maybe only color. the ones on the left picture looks quite strange, I havent seen anything like that

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> the ones on the left picture looks quite strange, I havent seen anything like that


That answers it. Then they are not BD.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ajfina

yep , crazy shit ,yes thats ur pic  :Smilie: 
knew it was something wrong when i saw this pills 
THANK U GUYS

----------


## Bluerain

Here 

I read this from my main forum I go to. This thread is in a section only member's have access to but as you can see he has no problem with informing other's about the bogus BD out there.

Blue
----------------------------------------------------------------
"Folks - We have a dilemma. I have to tell you of the biggest scam going on right now. I also must be very cautious as to how I deliver my message, as this is the Grandfather of all scams. 

When a company is successful, it runs the risk of being copied. This is because the forger sees a market demand for a quality product that the creator of the brand has painstakingly developed. 

A company has registered with the sole purpose of copying British Dragon. Now that in of itself is not news to everyone, most of you know about these fakes and this company and are sure to only buy from a reputable source such as that is endorsed by BritishDragon. 

I realize that any publicity is good publicity and this little man is probably banking on the fact that we publicize his site and fake product with the anticipation that his new website gets traffic and perhaps he will have the ability to sell some of his cooking oil labeled as steroids . 

It has come to our attention recently that this Russian thug (Elena N Litikova) is going to claim that he is the original British Dragon. This is NOT the case. The company that is registered in Hong Kong for less than a year is nothing but a front for this little Russian thief. There is no lab in Hong Kong and we have sent people down there to photograph that address for our members. 

Possibly one of their reasons for him faking British Dragon is to discredit the brand and try and come out with a new competitive line. Another reason is that he will try and capitalize on all the hard work British Dragon has done and sell a poor imitation, as that is obviously easy money. 

Whatever his reason, if I do my job in warning you properly, you will then be aware of the difference, remember the name and shout this racket at every message board you can. 

This pirate has gone to the trouble of making vials with the British Dragon label etched on them. He did not even copy the logo well; the poor imitation of the label is your first clue to the quality of the product inside. 

Please help me defend a company that does so much for this industry.

There is only one BritishDragon; they are based in China and Thailand. They are NOT from Hong Kong. There is only one British Dragon website it is www.BritishDragon.com

Feel free to copy and paste this message in order to spread the word about this scammer. Lets do our best to shut this guy down!"


morpheus
--------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Jack87

I thought the ones on the left looked very strange too... 




> The ones on the right pic are ok, its actually my photo, made it for BD web site long time ago. There is no huge difference bwtween chinease oxydrols tabs and thai oxydrols, maybe only color. the ones on the left picture looks quite strange, I havent seen anything like that

----------


## Jack87

I've done some checking around for you and it seems these are not legit
British Dragon Oxydrols, but counterfits/fakes bro... Sorry but seems you
got screwed on them... Not sure what they actually contain, but they 
are not legit BD Oxydrols...




> hey friends ,how's it going 
> I noticed some diferents on the 50 and BD on this tablet ,i have a pic of the actual Oxydrol and another one that i found , the one i found the stamped 50 looks more detailing and thinner the one i have is more thicker 
> check it out and if some one have some oxydrol around let me know if it looks the same as this one
> 
> first pics are mines oxy 2nd are the ones i found on the net check the 50 stamped looks more thinner and define the pics on the left the 50 and BD looks thicker

----------


## ajfina

> I've done some checking around for you and it seems these are not legit
> British Dragon Oxydrols, but counterfits/fakes bro... Sorry but seems you
> got screwed on them... Not sure what they actually contain, but they 
> are not legit BD Oxydrols...


thanks alot for ur help buff
they are not mines , i will tell my buddy, guess he is the one that got screwed up  :Smilie: 
thanks again

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I posted the pics and BrDragon said this about them: 
hi 

this product is a fake, none of our tabs look like this, the dual production just varies in thickness not in such poor moulds

----------


## ajfina

> I posted the pics and BrDragon said this about them: 
> hi 
> 
> this product is a fake, none of our tabs look like this, the dual production just varies in thickness not in such poor moulds


thank u dbb 
i allready gave them back to the owner ,he got scammed

----------

